# Time to get my first wood lathe, Jet 1221VS or Laguna Revo 1216? Advice?



## More4dan (Feb 22, 2019)

I’m shopping for my first wood lathe.  I’ve been turning on a 7 x 10 metal lathe. I’m narrowing my search so far to a midi sized lathe with variable speed. 

The “safer” option feels like the Jet 1221VS, it’s been out for a while and a strong 5 year warranty.  

I really like the features of the Laguna Revo 1216.  The pulse width modulation speed control has better low speed torque. And the lathe can turn outboard for larger swing. However it’s a brand new design and only has a 2 year warranty. Laguna doesn’t have the best reputation for customer service from what I’ve read. 

With Jet’s March sale of 10% off, the price is a little less when purchased with the stand. 

Any advice or experience with these lathes and companies?  Is the low speed torque an issue at all with the Jet?  And build quality differences or service experience between the brands?

Thanks in advance,

Danny


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## More4dan (Feb 22, 2019)

I’ve also looked at the lathes from HF, Grizzly, PSI, and Delta.  The HF and Grizzly lathes were 1/2 to 3/4 HP, the PSI had a shorter throw from the tail stock, I drill a lot on the lathe. 

The Delta 46-460 was on the short list till I did some digging on the motor. The replacement motor for the Delta was listed as only 3/4 HP. All the add copy list the motor as 1 HP max. Instead of just 1 HP. Either the speed control is over clocking the motor or they are taking some creative license in their rating. HF does similar by rating their motors by the current draw when the shaft is locked under load (max HP). HP is  actually calculated by multiplying torque times rpm, so no spin no real HP. 

Danny


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## robersonjr (Feb 22, 2019)

Like everyone else, we all have our own opinion. As an owner of a Laguna and a past owner of a Jet, my vote goes to the Laguna. Although I do not have the 1216, if it is anything like its big brother, you will love it. I cannot say anything bad about the Jet, mine was a very good lathe but I really like the Laguna much better.  Good luck  V/R Robbie


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 22, 2019)

I’ve not seen or tried the Laguna...it appears to have some good features. I simply cannot figure out why they made it with 16” between centers.....only 1” more than a mini lathe. Looks like it would limit your ability to drill peppermills or hollow taller vessels.

My vote goes to the Jet Midi. As you said...5 year warranty and it has been out and tested for a while and has a good track record.


----------



## Brotherdale (Feb 23, 2019)

I have the Jet 1015vs and I really like it... but wish I had a little more length for larger pepper mills and such. Wish I had the 1221vs


----------



## Sataro (Feb 23, 2019)

I just purchased a Jet 1221 on craigslist. I was looking at purchasing the Laguna 1216 but found the Jet with 2 Nova chucks plus a few tools at a decent price so I went with it. I’ve been using the Delta 46-460. Been very happy with the performance of the Delta but my variable speed has been giving me some issues. It wants to run wide open. I can blow some air in the back of the housing & that will clear it up for a while. I’ve had several Jet lathes before & never any issues with them.


----------



## More4dan (Feb 23, 2019)

robersonjr said:


> Like everyone else, we all have our own opinion. As an owner of a Laguna and a past owner of a Jet, my vote goes to the Laguna. Although I do not have the 1216, if it is anything like its big brother, you will love it. I cannot say anything bad about the Jet, mine was a very good lathe but I really like the Laguna much better.  Good luck  V/R Robbie





Thanks Robbie


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## More4dan (Feb 23, 2019)

Charlie_W said:


> I’ve not seen or tried the Laguna...it appears to have some good features. I simply cannot figure out why they made it with 16” between centers.....only 1” more than a mini lathe. Looks like it would limit your ability to drill peppermills or hollow taller vessels.
> 
> 
> 
> My vote goes to the Jet Midi. As you said...5 year warranty and it has been out and tested for a while and has a good track record.





Great suggestion about pepper mills, something I want to do. 

Danny


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## More4dan (Feb 23, 2019)

Sataro said:


> I just purchased a Jet 1221 on craigslist. I was looking at purchasing the Laguna 1216 but found the Jet with 2 Nova chucks plus a few tools at a decent price so I went with it. I’ve been using the Delta 46-460. Been very happy with the performance of the Delta but my variable speed has been giving me some issues. It wants to run wide open. I can blow some air in the back of the housing & that will clear it up for a while. I’ve had several Jet lathes before & never any issues with them.





Thanks for the input Billy.


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## KLJ (Feb 23, 2019)

I started with a Rikon 12-220vsr owned it three year. I have turned on the jet 1221 at our turning club. I liked the Rikon better (maybe I was just used to it). As far as drilling goes I had times the Rikon didn't have enough length. I have the Laguna 18/36 and it has been a great machine. I would suggest you get variable speed and as large as space and money can handle.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 23, 2019)

I own 2 1221 EVS, 1  1015 EVS, and a Rikon - no complaints and service support has been very good. If I was to get a 5th, I would probably get the Laguna as long as it had reverse, the same warranty, and access to support as Jet. I use reverse for sanding and prefer it. I don't think you are going to have a issue with either lathe. I have no reason other than to try something different. Not much help - happy shopping!


----------



## Jim_V (Feb 23, 2019)

I have the Delta 46-460 that I purchased new. Prior to purchasing I was told that there was 2 motors  for that model, 3/4 and 1hp. I have the 1hp with no issues. Excellent midi for pens and bowls etc.


----------



## More4dan (Feb 23, 2019)

Jim_V said:


> I have the Delta 46-460 that I purchased new. Prior to purchasing I was told that there was 2 motors  for that model, 3/4 and 1hp. I have the 1hp with no issues. Excellent midi for pens and bowls etc.





Thanks for clearing that up Jim.  Some of the older post I’ve found expressed concern with getting parts. Is this still an issue!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## More4dan (Feb 23, 2019)

TonyL said:


> I own 2 1221 EVS, 1  1015 EVS, and a Rikon - no complaints and service support has been very good. If I was to get a 5th, I would probably get the Laguna as long as it had reverse, the same warranty, and access to support as Jet. I use reverse for sanding and prefer it. I don't think you are going to have a issue with either lathe. I have no reason other than to try something different. Not much help - happy shopping!





Thanks Tony. The Laguna does have reverse but only a 2 year warranty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## monophoto (Feb 23, 2019)

When I was in the market for a new lathe a few years ago, the three serious contenders were the Jet 1221, the Delta 46-460, and the PSI 1216.  I concluded that the Jet was a great machine, but it was a bit spendy - the PSI was on sale for about half the price of the Jet.  I know - you get what you pay for, but 2x is significant.   The Jet does have a reversing switch, but it's a simple hack to add that feature on the PSI (and it's possible to do the addition without actually modifying the lathe controls which would void the warranty).



There were two issues with the Delta.  The real show stopper was that I have a small shop, and the footprint of the Delta was more than my shop could take.  On top of that there was the issue that at the time, the 'word on the street' was that Delta had just changed ownership, but the status of the renewal parts channel was still undecided.  



So I opted for the PSI, and frankly, it's been a great machine.  The only negative is that the fit between the tailstock and the bedways is very slightly loose, which means that there is a very slight (about one degree) of angular 'wobble'.  This can be an issue when drilling, but I've learned to always start by turning a small dimple in the exact center of the blank, and then centering the bit in that dimple before locking down the tailstock.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 23, 2019)

> Thanks Tony. The Laguna does have reverse but only a 2 year warranty.


 
Here's the silly way that I look at things (maybe it is the CPA in me, and I am serious, I know this is somewhat silly, but helps me sleep at night..that and 4 Benedryl ).

Let's assume both cost the same - they don't have to, but let's just make the example simple. And let's say that are $800 each.
Here's the big assumption that I make: _At the end of the warranty period, they break and either I don't want to fix it or it doesn't pay to fix it_ (this is a big assumption, but is mine):
Annual cost of the lathe:

Jet: 800/5 = $160.00 per year
Laguna 800/2 = $400.00 per year.

If I was handy as far as understanding motors, electronics, (in other words, I could fix myself) , it would be less of an issue for me. Having said that I would still try the Laguna, because I own 4 others lathes and not worried about being down one.

BTW, I always wait for their 15% off sale (not the 10%).


----------



## More4dan (Feb 23, 2019)

TonyL said:


> > Thanks Tony. The Laguna does have reverse but only a 2 year warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





When is the 15% sale usually?  This will be my one and only wood lathe for some time. Thanks for the insight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 23, 2019)

Note that the Laguna has a bed extension so pepper mills would be ok with that. The same extension table is required for outboard turning so if that’s in your plans, no worry on length. Haven’t used either, but for me, the Laguna seems to have a few more useful features.  I’ve never seen a turned piece that from looking at it I could tell what lathe it came from.  I’m sure either would bring much enjoyment and as it’s been said many times, the lathe is one of the more inexpensive items in a wood turners shop.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 23, 2019)

> When is the 15% sale usually? This will be my one and only wood lathe for some time. Thanks for the insight.



I have seen them in the Spring (early and late around Father's Day)  and Fall and sometimes around Black Friday. I do not know and one dealer told me that that don't always know if it is going to be a 10% or 15% deal.


----------



## mmayo (Feb 23, 2019)

Just my two cents...

The Laguna with the stand, mobility kit and bed extension is in my horizon. The heft and the fact it will operate on the shop floor sounds enticing. Now to generate the cash. 

Everything I’ll read about it is superb. My Laguna bandsaw is simply a near perfect machine.


----------



## sbwertz (Feb 23, 2019)

Brotherdale said:


> I have the Jet 1015vs and I really like it... but wish I had a little more length for larger pepper mills and such. Wish I had the 1221vs



You can get a bed extension that bolts on and gives you an additional 26 inches.  I have one on mine. Not a bad price since it includes the stand.  Lets me turn canes.

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/121/5941/JET-1015-Mini-Lathe-Bed-Extension


----------



## TonyL (Feb 23, 2019)

I also have the 1015VS - which I like, but I miss the HP of the 1221s when I use. Now I use the 1015 as a dedicated barrel sander (made great pens too..I just prefer the 1HP).


----------



## TonyL (Feb 23, 2019)

I received this, this morning. It is not one that you were considering:

https://www.rockler.com/rockler-promotions/current-promotions
https://www.rockler.com/rikon-70-1218vs-12-x-18-midi-lathe

18% off

Rikon 70-1218

I would get this over the Jet 1015VS which I have.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 24, 2019)

Looks like the Jet 10% off sale starts on 3/1. See the Klingspor site. I don't know if it holds for all distributors. I would think it does.


----------



## NewfoundlandLaw (Feb 24, 2019)

As a Laguna 18/36, B-Flux and BX14 owner, I vote for Laguna. Very well made products. 


“Pen Turning on the Rock”


----------



## More4dan (Feb 24, 2019)

NewfoundlandLaw said:


> As a Laguna 18/36, B-Flux and BX14 owner, I vote for Laguna. Very well made products.
> 
> 
> “Pen Turning on the Rock”





What has been your experience with customer support, parts, etc. with Laguna?


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## robersonjr (Feb 24, 2019)

In one word,  Outstanding


----------



## NewfoundlandLaw (Feb 24, 2019)

More4dan said:


> NewfoundlandLaw said:
> 
> 
> > As a Laguna 18/36, B-Flux and BX14 owner, I vote for Laguna. Very well made products.
> ...





I've only had to call them once for a very small part (missing bolt) and they were awesome.  They had it out to me right away and we're great to deal with 


“Pen Turning on the Rock”


----------



## dogcatcher (Feb 24, 2019)

Laguna has been around for a longtime, had a 18" bandsaw, a handle broke, called them and it was in the mail ASAP.


----------



## Fish30114 (Feb 27, 2019)

I've owned the 18-36, the 24-36 from Laguna and the 1221 VS from jet. 
Of all these I would recommend the 18-36 if that's in your budget--I make a lot of pepper mills and the Jet and the 12-16 Laguna would hamper me on these a lot. Customer service was great with Laguna btw.


----------



## More4dan (Feb 27, 2019)

Fish30114 said:


> I've owned the 18-36, the 24-36 from Laguna and the 1221 VS from jet.
> 
> Of all these I would recommend the 18-36 if that's in your budget--I make a lot of pepper mills and the Jet and the 12-16 Laguna would hamper me on these a lot. Customer service was great with Laguna btw.





With the 10” bed extension the 1216 Laguna will be 25 1/2” between centers.  Would that work for pepper mills? 

Danny


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Lenny (Feb 27, 2019)

Love my Delta 46-460. It has given me many years of trouble free service. To get something appreciably better I think you would have to spend 2x as much.


----------



## Fish30114 (Feb 27, 2019)

More4dan said:


> Fish30114 said:
> 
> 
> > I've owned the 18-36, the 24-36 from Laguna and the 1221 VS from jet.
> ...





Yes I think if it's cheaper to make it worth buying it instead of an 18-36 that it would be fine for peppermills with that distance between centers.


----------



## KLJ (Feb 27, 2019)

Have not needed any parts for the 18-36, but did have some questions at first and service was great.


----------



## More4dan (Feb 27, 2019)

Lenny said:


> Love my Delta 46-460. It has given me many years of trouble free service. To get something appreciably better I think you would have to spend 2x as much.





The Laguna is about $150 more with about the same capacity with the added ability to turn outboard the bed to 16” diameter.  Minimum rpm is 50 to max of 3500 rpm.  But the extension is only 10” vs the Delta’s 25”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Fish30114 (Feb 28, 2019)

Dan, I think you will like a laguna lathe lots more than a delta--I would really push you to the 18-36 if that's within budget. Pay attention as there is a  220Volt version as well as a 110 volt model--if you can use either the 220 delivers a little more power/torque


----------



## More4dan (Feb 28, 2019)

I tend to ratchet myself up the model line when researching tools.  I rationalize that by the time I buy the stand and bed extension, it cost only $xxxx more to get the full size one.  Then I picture myself turning a single pen body between centers on the beast with a 2 HP motor and come back down the line. Plus my space is limited.  
I made another trip to my local Woodcraft store and talked to folks with experience with the different brands.  With all said and done i’m 95% likely to get the Laguna 1216 with the bed extension.  Now I just will have to wait until April for when the next shipment comes in. 

Thanks everyone for your comments and suggestions. 

Danny


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## keithbyrd (Feb 28, 2019)

Did you consider the Nova?  I have the DVR XP and love it- VS, Reverse, motor can rotate almost all the way around, and a ton of other features. Have had it for 6 years and never had any issues!


----------



## More4dan (Feb 28, 2019)

keithbyrd said:


> Did you consider the Nova?  I have the DVR XP and love it- VS, Reverse, motor can rotate almost all the way around, and a ton of other features. Have had it for 6 years and never had any issues!





I did. I looked at a used one that the owner left plugged in during a storm. Circuit board was fried when I got there to pick it up, $400-500 to replace. 

I really like the design but new one is outside my budget and shop space. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## More4dan (Mar 20, 2019)

I finally pulled the trigger on my first true wood lathe.  The running favorite was the Laguna 1216 until I discovered the lathe and stand are back ordered until sometime in June.  So I took advantage of the 15% off Rikon sale and purchased the 70-220VSR  with stand for about $900, about $380 less than the Laguna with stand and extension.  I rationalized the savings into a Vicmarc 100 chuck and some jaws.  

One of the big advantages of the Laguna was being able to turn 16" outboard.  However when looking at the length of the extension for the tool rest and the adapter to mount the chuck, the room left between the banjo and the chuck/faceplate was pretty narrow.  Like 4-6 inches, limiting the depth of bowls turned outboard.

Thanks all for comments and suggestions, even though I went in another direction.  The 15% discount and no wait won me over.

Danny


----------



## wakeknot (May 24, 2020)

I read this thread a lot as I was looking into lathes a month or two ago (considering the Laguna) and ended up getting the Laguna on sale for 10% off during their sale (which is still going on I think).  The Jet was 15% off so they were almost exactly the same price.  I opted for the Laguna because I love my 14BX.  Since I didn't buy the Jet I can't rate it, but I love the Laguna and can't believe how quiet it is.  Also there was a question above about service and there were two very minor issues with my bandsaw - one early and one long after the warranty was over and in both cases I was very happy with their service.  (The second issue cost me $15 and the first was free and in both cases I talked to helpful real humans who seemed to really care and be patient).


----------



## TonyL (May 24, 2020)

Congratulations! Many happy turnings.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 24, 2020)

wakeknot said:


> I read this thread a lot as I was looking into lathes a month or two ago (considering the Laguna) and ended up getting the Laguna on sale for 10% off during their sale (which is still going on I think).  The Jet was 15% off so they were almost exactly the same price.  I opted for the Laguna because I love my 14BX.  Since I didn't buy the Jet I can't rate it, but I love the Laguna and can't believe how quiet it is.  Also there was a question above about service and there were two very minor issues with my bandsaw - one early and one long after the warranty was over and in both cases I was very happy with their service.  (The second issue cost me $15 and the first was free and in both cases I talked to helpful real humans who seemed to really care and be patient).


That is a wise choice on both counts. If I had to buy another bandsaw it would be the Laguana 14 or 16. Well designed.


----------



## Fish30114 (Jun 6, 2020)

I have owned or used all of these lathes--I would recommend the Laguna---works smooth, is very quiet and ther CS is very good nowadays.

Good Luck with whatever you choose!


----------



## Jarod888 (Jun 7, 2020)

It's interesting, recently (about 8 months ago) we had a "teach new turners how to make a pen" day at the local Rockler. All they had to really do was turn it to shape, finish it and put it together, the reset was pre-done. 

During the event, I taught and worked with folks on both the Laguna and the Jet.  I was far more impressed with the Jet. The Laguna just seemed off or something.  I think they are both great lathes, especially in the midi size, but I was more impressed with the Jet.


----------

